# Fußball Manager programmieren



## VinnieMac (14. August 2004)

*Fußball Manager programmieren*

Hi!

Ich bin gerade dabei einen Fußballmanager zu schreiben,,,Wenn er fertig ist möchte ich ihn veröffentlichen (z.B.bei den PC Games Lesereinsendungen), Darf ich die original Vereins- und Spielernamen nehmen? Ich weiß dafür braucht man die Rechte von der FIFA/DFB (??) ,,, aber das Spiel ist ja Freeware und ich möchte ja kein Geld damit machen.. Ich meine, wenn ich z.B. eine private Homepage (just 4 fun) über die Bundesliga mache, dürfte ich dann auch keine originalen Namen benutzen oder gilt das nur für Spiele/Software??

Danke schonmal für die Antworten!


----------



## theDUNE (15. August 2004)

*AW: Fußball Manager programmieren*



			
				VinnieMac am 14.08.2004 21:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> Ich bin gerade dabei einen Fußballmanager zu schreiben,,,Wenn er fertig ist möchte ich ihn veröffentlichen (z.B.bei den PC Games Lesereinsendungen), Darf ich die original Vereins- und Spielernamen nehmen? Ich weiß dafür braucht man die Rechte von der FIFA/DFB (??) ,,, aber das Spiel ist ja Freeware und ich möchte ja kein Geld damit machen.. Ich meine, wenn ich z.B. eine private Homepage (just 4 fun) über die Bundesliga mache, dürfte ich dann auch keine originalen Namen benutzen oder gilt das nur für Spiele/Software??
> 
> Danke schonmal für die Antworten!



richtig!!!!ist alles verboten-die rechte an den namen, wappen,etc. gehören fifa-dfb-den vereinen-usw.
in dortmund gab es mal einen grossen bvb-fan.der hatte auf seinem lkw ein grosses airbursh des bvb-wappens.
der verein bekam das spitz  und der lkw-fahrer wurde gerichtlich dazu verurteilt wieder 1000e € in eine neue lackierung zu investieren um das logo wegzubekommen


----------



## GEEK (15. August 2004)

*AW: Fußball Manager programmieren*



			
				theDUNE am 15.08.2004 01:01 schrieb:
			
		

> VinnieMac am 14.08.2004 21:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das er die Namen/Wappen usw. net nehmen darf ist mir klar,
aber warum darf ich als FAN net nen Wappen auf mein Auto machen???
Es gibt doch genügend Leute die auch kleine Wappen von Vereinen auf ihrem Auto haben -> das wäre ja fast das selbe(blos die Größe ist anders)???
Das leuchtet mir net ein.


----------



## theDUNE (15. August 2004)

*AW: Fußball Manager programmieren*

Das er die Namen/Wappen usw. net nehmen darf ist mir klar,
aber warum darf ich als FAN net nen Wappen auf mein Auto machen???
Es gibt doch genügend Leute die auch kleine Wappen von Vereinen auf ihrem Auto haben -> das wäre ja fast das selbe(blos die Größe ist anders)???
Das leuchtet mir net ein. [/quote]

das leuchtet dir nicht ein--macht nix-musses auch nicht----willkommen in der realität-willkommen in deutschland-dort wo der schwachsinn die gesetze macht.

du darfst nur das auf dein auto-oder wie auch immer-kleben-malen-... was dir der verein(in diesem beispiel) erlaubt.
hätte er einen so riesigen aufkleber im fanshop gekauft-no problem.
aber er hat etwas "unauthorisiertes" getan.das ist strafbar
wieso???
nun:wie schon gesagt: willkommen in deutschland(willkommen im kapitalismus)-dies ist eine gute gelegenheit fuer vereine,firmen,etc. zusätzlich geld zu verdienen-und somit auch für den staat.denn an jedem verdienten cent verdient auch der staat-durch die vielen lustigen steuern z.b.


----------



## VinnieMac (16. August 2004)

*AW: Fußball Manager programmieren*



			
				theDUNE am 15.08.2004 02:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Das er die Namen/Wappen usw. net nehmen darf ist mir klar,
> aber warum darf ich als FAN net nen Wappen auf mein Auto machen???
> Es gibt doch genügend Leute die auch kleine Wappen von Vereinen auf ihrem Auto haben -> das wäre ja fast das selbe(blos die Größe ist anders)???
> Das leuchtet mir net ein.



das leuchtet dir nicht ein--macht nix-musses auch nicht----willkommen in der realität-willkommen in deutschland-dort wo der schwachsinn die gesetze macht.

du darfst nur das auf dein auto-oder wie auch immer-kleben-malen-... was dir der verein(in diesem beispiel) erlaubt.
hätte er einen so riesigen aufkleber im fanshop gekauft-no problem.
aber er hat etwas "unauthorisiertes" getan.das ist strafbar
wieso???
nun:wie schon gesagt: willkommen in deutschland(willkommen im kapitalismus)-dies ist eine gute gelegenheit fuer vereine,firmen,etc. zusätzlich geld zu verdienen-und somit auch für den staat.denn an jedem verdienten cent verdient auch der staat-durch die vielen lustigen steuern z.b. [/quote]

Aber es gibt doch im Netz tausende private Seiten über Vereine/Bundesliga etc...Sind die denn alle illegal oder was?
Naja egal,,dann muss ich halt die Spielernamen alle "verfälschen",,,wie siehts bei den Vereinen aus? Reicht es wenn aus "Borussia Dortmund" einfach  "Bor.Dortmund" wird? Oder ist das zu ähnlich? Sonst nehme ich nur "Dortmund",,es sei denn die Städtenamen sind auch alle geschützt,,,


----------



## skicu (16. August 2004)

*AW: Fußball Manager programmieren*

Meinst du wirklich, irgendwer wird dich verklagen, wenn du in einem kleinen Freeware Programm unlizensierte Namen nennst?
Wo kein Kläger, da kein Urteil ...


----------



## Herbboy (16. August 2004)

*AW: Fußball Manager programmieren*



			
				GEEK am 15.08.2004 02:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Das er die Namen/Wappen usw. net nehmen darf ist mir klar, aber warum darf ich als FAN net nen Wappen auf mein Auto machen???
> Es gibt doch genügend Leute die auch kleine Wappen von Vereinen auf ihrem Auto haben -> das wäre ja fast das selbe(blos die Größe ist anders)???
> Das leuchtet mir net ein.


 "auf seinem LKW" - also, ich kenne den fall jetzt nicht, aber ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass das (s)ein firmen-LKW war. und ein großes BvB-logo wäre dann werbewirksam auch für die firma, man könnte den eindruck erwecken, offizieller partner des BvB zu sein. insofern wäre es dann völlig legitim zu verlangen, das zu unterlassen.

aufkleber darf man ja draufmachen, die sind aber auch lizensiert, d.h. im kaufpreis eines jeden BvB-aufklebers sind auch lizenzgebühren enthalten.


zu dem manager: letztenendes müßtest du dich beim DFB oder so mal informieren und klarmachen, dass es eben keinerlei finanziellen vorteile für dich bringt. es kann sogar sein, dass du als privatperson für eine vergleichsweise geringe gebühr das offiziell machen darfst. das problem: in dem moment, wo dein manager auf einer heft-CD erscheinen würde, könnte man kommerzialität vorwerfen, denn *vielleicht* spricht sich das schnell rum und die PCG profitiert davon, dass dein manager-spiel inkl. originalnamen auf deren CD ist...


----------



## marzan89 (16. August 2004)

*AW: Fußball Manager programmieren*



			
				skicu am 16.08.2004 16:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst du wirklich, irgendwer wird dich verklagen, wenn du in einem kleinen Freeware Programm unlizensierte Namen nennst?
> Wo kein Kläger, da kein Urteil ...



naja, aber wenn er das game jetzt eben der pcg schicken will um es auf die cd u packen, dann geht das nicht, da sie sich dann ja strafbar machen würde (die pcg) also will er lieber alles gleich richtig machen (er ist ja ein braver bürger  )
achja, schick mir ne omail wenn du eine beta oder sogar fertig hast, ich will es als erster testen 
mfg m.


----------

